
Kraken.js: Enterprise-grade Node.js web application framework - mduvall
http://krakenjs.com/
======
jbigelow76
Kraken is an offshoot from work at Paypal and just a few lines above this on
the HN frontpage is a post about a Node memory leak post mortem from Wal-Mart.
Over the next few years will we see Node become as commonplace in the
enterprise as Java and .NET?

~~~
_random_
Enterprises don't need high-load web sites. Enterprises benefit from non-buggy
strong static languages with automated refactoring.

~~~
twerquie
I'd say Walmart needs a high-load solution, as does paypal and LinkedIn who
are both using node. Static vs dynamic languages both have merits and are
almost completely subjective, but I'd say it comes down to team quality. Don't
use the sharp tools if you have undiciplined or inexperienced devs who will
fail to design correctly and write tests. Walmart has Eran Hammer, so I don't
think they need to worry about that.

~~~
_random_
I meant the majority of enterprises, not stand out mega-stars such as Walmart
who can afford to have an own lab full of experts. PayPal and LinkedIn are web
technology companies relying on high-load public-facing web-sites. All three
could afford to even build their own tech from scratch. Let's talk about the
other 95% of enterprise - do they typically have high-load public websites?

~~~
maigret
They are going to have high load services in any case. Check "Internet of
things" and "systems of engagement". Your traditional enterprise application
is probably not the future of enterprise. It will continue to exist, but its
importance will keep getting down.

------
forsaken
I find it hard to believe it's Enterprise-grade when the documentation link
points at a GitHub README.

~~~
ollysb
Sounds like a distinct improvement on most of the enterprise documentation
I've seen (that's all of our documentation but if you need more specific help
we've got some great consultants :).

------
TimFogarty
If you haven't seen Bill Scott's talk on Kraken.js, check it out:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5yk5SZxWX4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5yk5SZxWX4)

~~~
taeric
Very interesting talk, thanks for sharing. I confess the cynical side of me
thinks the majority of the hand waving about why it worked is summed in a
single line of the last slide "ensure the best developers are on the initial
work". That is, would Java truly be so bad if you were able to ensure that
idea, as well?

Still, though, I am more interested in node having watched this.

------
jalan
How does this compare with Sails.js?

------
mostafah
When I read “Kraken.js” for a second I thought it’s a JS client for Asana’s
Kraken project:
[https://github.com/Asana/kraken](https://github.com/Asana/kraken)

Are we running out of names for open source projects?

------
gaius
You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means.

------
dbond
Am I missing something here? All I can find is a bunch of middleware and
grunt. I'm starting to get sick of open source projects leading with a shiny
marketing site...

~~~
joshguthrie
I agree.

This looks too awkward to use, to accumulate middlewares only for a specific
route,... Routes loading is just ridiculous actually, so much unneeded code in
the example...

------
navneetpandey
I saw this on paypal post. Looking forward to release the kraken on some
projects.

------
sideproject
This looks very very promising!

------
jeffallen6767
daddy like...

